# worldmark account types



## Tacoma (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm likely just being paranoid but bought a worldmark account off of Holiday and I forgot to check if it's a premier membership.  Is it true there are types of memberships that don't allow you to book bonus time?  I can't believe I forgot to check this.  What are the 2 types and how many memberships are in each type?

Joan


----------



## LLW (Jan 6, 2010)

Tacoma said:


> I'm likely just being paranoid but bought a worldmark account off of Holiday and I forgot to check if it's a premier membership.  Is it true there are types of memberships that don't allow you to book bonus time?  I can't believe I forgot to check this.  What are the 2 types and how many memberships are in each type?
> 
> Joan



There are 2 types of WM memberships: premier and standard. According to Club Guidelines:

_"4. Premier Vacation Credits are Vacation Credits that have a perpetual life and that include the use of Bonus Time. The
usage value of these Vacation Credits renews annually on the first day of the anniversary month of their purchase. These
Vacation Credits are transferable, subject to the terms of the Vacation Owner Agreement.
5. Standard Vacation Credits are Vacation Credits that have a 40-year life and that do not include the use of Bonus
Time. The usage value of these Vacation Credits renews annually on the first day of the anniversary month of their purchase.
These Vacation Credits are transferable, subject to the terms of the Vacation Owner Agreement."
_(WorldMark, the Club Guidelines, Section A)

But the Standard type is used mainly by the Sales staff to convince prospects to buy today - "if you don't buy today, you can only buy the Standard membership." There has only been a handful ever sold, out of a total of hundreds of thousands of WM ownership. It should be part of the due diligence of your purchase. You could call the Transfer departmment to find out. Their phone number should be in your paperwork.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 6, 2010)

I wouldn't worry.  If you bought from Holiday, it is very unlikely that it isn't a Premier Vacation Credits.  They are a huge resale company and know what they are selling.


----------

